# Early B-Day Present!!!



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Well the wifey decided to give me a few early gifts for my birthday tonight... Uhhh... Well actually it is my B-Day, now that it's technically 10/28 as I post this.:tongue1: Thought I'd share pics of them with some BOTL who will appreciate her gesture.:smoke:

In my bag:
Opus X Double Corona
Cigar Family Charitable Foundation Coffin w/Opus X & Diamond Crown
Zino Crown Series 2009
DPG Ashtray


























Before I got home, a good friend gifted me this beauty!










I thought she did a pretty dang good job if I don't say so myself!!! To top it off, I'm getting an S.T. Dupont X-tend lighter to match my Dupont cutter!!!
It's been a good B-Day so far!!!:drinking:


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

Happy B-day dude!! Great looking presents!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Happy B-day Jason! It looks like your wife knows how to shop for your b-day. Enjoy the cigar and the smokes!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very Nice. Good Wife to have!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice gift from the wife! Now, do you think you could talk to mine?

Happy Birthday!


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday man!

You sure did pick a winner!


----------



## R10 (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday! And a NICE Birthday present! Enjoy the day!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Happy B-day, Your wife is cool


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Amazing.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Nice work. Happy Birthday!


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

Some heavy hitters for sure. Nice pics....happy birthday.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday! That's one great present!


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats, and I'm with Commonsense man. My birthday is Nov 24th. Could you have your wife talk to my wife? :gossip:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jason, enjoy!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great gift, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy birthday, very nice.


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice present. She is a keeper.


----------



## InvokeMe (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy B-Day. Nice!


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Suuuweet!


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Brother! Enjoy those awesome cigars.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Thanks guys!!! I really appreciate it...

Yeah... I know she's a keeper.:lol: She actually is pretty easy going on me, as far as my stogie addiction is concerened.:tongue1: She knows it's "my thing", & respects that. I do however get some dirty looks whenever I get out of hand with some of my purchases!:lol:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow! Happy Birthday Jason!!!! You have an awesome wife, too, if I might add! I wish my gf supported my cigar hobby! =( ahaha!


----------

